# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Why buy adult sex doll?

## qiouxdoll

Do you ever have the urge to live out your porn fantasies? A realistic sex doll will be the perfect solution as she will never refuse your advances and will be submissive and loyal to you. It is like a life-size doll that mainly helps us humans in self-pleasure as well as relationships. Many men use these love dolls as a replacement for real women. A sex doll replicates a real woman and allows you to have intercourse with TPE sex doll.

----------

